# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Άγιος Νεκτάριος [Agios Nektarios]

## pantelis2009

*Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ ΑΓ. ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ* Κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο του κ. Μπούμη (σημερινό κ. Φραντζή) το 1964 για τον κ. Μαρουλάκη, και έπαιρνε 12 Ι.Χ. αμάξια. Ήταν το πρώτο Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ που άνοιξε τη γραμμή Πειραιά – Αίγινα, για 4 χρόνια περίπου. Μετά το αγοράζουν οι Σαλαμίνιοι αδελφοί Μαυράκη, Πούτος Γιάννης και Καραμποϊκης Θανάσης. Η πρώτη μετασκευή του έγινε το 1977 στο ναυπηγείο Ψιλοπάτη στη Σαλαμίνα και έπαιρνε πλέον 26 Ι.Χ.  Η τελική μετασκευή του έγινε το 1987 στο ναυπηγείο Καράγιωργα στο Πέραμα και έφτασε να παίρνει 39 Ι.Χ. μιας και το μήκος του είχε αυξηθεί στα 48,90 μέτρα με πλάτος 10,20 μέτρα. Φέρει 2 μηχανές Mercedes 260 ίππων εκάστη και μέχρι το τέλος του 1999 εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Παλούκια – Πέραμα. Αξιοσημείωτο είναι ότι ο κύριος φωτισμός του σκάφους μέχρι το τέλος του γινόταν από 24 volt μπαταρία.
Πουλήθηκε στον κ. Κουλούρη   έναντι 34.000.000 δραχμών περίπου και πλέον κάνει δρομολόγιο Ηγουμενίτσα – Κέρκυρα, μεταφέροντας αμμοχάλικο.                                           Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια καλά ταξίδια. 
Έτσι για να ξυπνήσω παλαιές αναμνήσεις!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
Νο2 μικρό όπως ήταν, Νο3 στο Ναύπλιο, Νο4 μεγαλωμένο πλέον κανοντας δρομολόγειο Πέραμα-Σαλαμίνα, Νο6 όπως καταντησε μεταφέροντας αμμοχάλικο στην Κέρκυρα.

ΑΓ. ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ 02.jpg

ΑΓ. ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ 03 μεταφέροντας σωλήνες νερού στο Ναύπλειο..jpg

ΑΓ. ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ 04.jpg

ΑΓ. ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ 06.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ωραιος ο φιλος Παντελης!Περα απο πλουσιο φωτογραφικο αρχειο βλεπω να εχει και γνωσεις γυρω απο τις παντοφλες... :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ο Παντελής μας χαρίζει πάντα κάτι ξεχωριστό και τον ευχαριστούμε... Και φυσικά θέλουμε να συνεχίσουμε να διαβάζουμε ιστορίες για παντόφλες !  :Wink:

----------


## a.molos

Αγαπητέ Παντελή, η αναδρομή σου σε παλιές παντοφλες είναι εξαιρετική, καθώς και το υλικό σου. Keep writing!
Αληθεια, το Αγιος Νεκτάριος στην 4η φωτό, ταξιδευει μεταφέροντας υλικά ή απλώς επιπλέει, καθώς του λείπει  βασικός εξοπλισμος?

----------


## pantelis2009

Απλός επιπλέει όπως λές. πηγαίνει ρυμουλκούμενο.

----------


## Tsikalos

Εντυπωσιακές εικόνες
Και εκτός των άλλων δείχνουν πόσο σημαντικό πολλές φορές είναι το μικρό βύθισμα....

----------


## emmpapad

Ψάχνω οτιδήποτε για το εικονιζόμενο πορθμείο που είναι στην Κέρκυρα.
Η λήψη έγινε Οκτώβριο 2010

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

P1060609.JPG

----------


## GIIANNHS

καμπριο εγινε

----------


## PIANOMAN

Ειναι ο παμπαλαιος ΑΓ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ της αιγινας, αφου εφαγε 2-3 μετασκευες, εφαγε και τη τελικη μετασκευη σε καμπριο.

----------


## emmpapad

Υπάρχει φωτογραφία του με ολόκληρο το πλοίο;

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

----------


## pantelis2009

Τί εννοείς " με ολόκληρο το πλοίο". :Sad:

----------


## TOM

> *Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ ΑΓ. ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ* Κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο του κ. Μπούμη (σημερινό κ. Φραντζή) το 1964 για τον κ. Μαρουλάκη, και έπαιρνε 12 Ι.Χ. αμάξια. Ήταν το πρώτο Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ που άνοιξε τη γραμμή Πειραιά – Αίγινα, για 4 χρόνια περίπου. Μετά το αγοράζουν οι Σαλαμίνιοι αδελφοί Μαυράκη, Πούτος Γιάννης και Καραμποϊκης Θανάσης. Η πρώτη μετασκευή του έγινε το 1977 στο ναυπηγείο Ψιλοπάτη στη Σαλαμίνα και έπαιρνε πλέον 26 Ι.Χ.  Η τελική μετασκευή του έγινε το 1987 στο ναυπηγείο Καράγιωργα στο Πέραμα και έφτασε να παίρνει 39 Ι.Χ. μιας και το μήκος του είχε αυξηθεί στα 48,90 μέτρα με πλάτος 10,20 μέτρα. Φέρει 2 μηχανές Mercedes 260 ίππων εκάστη και μέχρι το τέλος του 1999 εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Παλούκια – Πέραμα. Αξιοσημείωτο είναι ότι ο κύριος φωτισμός του σκάφους μέχρι το τέλος του γινόταν από 24 volt μπαταρία.
> Πουλήθηκε στον κ. Κουλούρη   έναντι 34.000.000 δραχμών περίπου και πλέον κάνει δρομολόγιο Ηγουμενίτσα – Κέρκυρα, μεταφέροντας αμμοχάλικο.                                           Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια καλά ταξίδια. 
> Έτσι για να ξυπνήσω παλαιές αναμνήσεις!!!! 
> Νο2 μικρό όπως ήταν, Νο3 στο Ναύπλιο, Νο4 μεγαλωμένο πλέον κανοντας δρομολόγειο Πέραμα-Σαλαμίνα, Νο6 όπως καταντησε μεταφέροντας αμμοχάλικο στην Κέρκυρα.
> 
> ΑΓ. ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ 02.jpg
> 
> ΑΓ. ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ 03 μεταφέροντας σωλήνες νερού στο Ναύπλειο..jpg
> 
> ...




Στην κερκυρα ειρθε οπως ειναι στην πρωτη φωτο ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος.Επισης θυμαμαι που ειχα δει το κοματι που αφαιρεσαν σε μια μαντρα  γεφυρα και σαλονι.

----------


## emmpapad

Καλημέρα σε όλους και ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

Όταν ζητούσα πληροφορίες δεν είχα βρει δημοσίευσή του στο ευρετήριο ονομάτων και έτσι άνοιξα νέο θέμα. Στη συνέχεια δεν τα κατάφερα στη
διαδικασία απόσυρσης και παρέμεινε.

"Ολόκληρο το πλοίο" σημαίνει να φαίνονται οι υπερκατασκευές του,γέφυρα,εξοπλισμός κ.τ.λ.

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

----------


## CORFU

σημερινεs φωτο απο το σημειο που ειναι παρατημενω εδω και πολυ καιρο
nektarios.jpg

nektarios1.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Απλά φίλε CORFU έχει σαπίσει λίγο παραπάνω απο τις 21/03/2010 που το είχα φωτογραφήσει εγώ :Wink: .

ΑΓ.ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ 01 21-03-2010.jpg

----------


## CORFU

εδω ειναι μια φωτο οταν το χρησιμοποιουσαν για πλατφορμα
GreecePontikonisi.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο του κ. Μπούμη (σημερινό κ. Φραντζή) το 1964......


Παντελή εμένα οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι έχει κατασκευαστεί στο Πέραμα μεν αλλά στο ναυπηγείο _Σάββα_. Σε αυτό συνηγορούν και η _δημοσίευση_ από την Ελληνικη Ναυτιλιακη της 1ης Ιουνιου 1974 (παραθέτω απόσπασμα)

27.jpg

αλλά και το ότι στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο είχαν κατασκευαστεί την ίδια εποχή τα αδελφά του (πανομοιότυπα, προ μετασκευών βέβαια) _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ Κ_ (σημερινό ΤΑΝΙΑ), _ΑΜΦΙΠΟΛΙΣ_, _ΘΩΜΑΣ_, _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ (Θάσου).

Μήπως το όνομα "Μπούμης" αναφέρεται σε κάποιον τότε τυχόν συνέταιρο των αδελφών Σάββα, και μέσω αυτής της πληροφορίας σου μάθαμε -επιτέλους- σε ποιό σημείο του Περάματος (σημερινό Φραντζή) βρισκόταν τότε το "θρυλικό" ναυπηγείο Ν.Κ. Σάββα ???

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ναυπηγείο Σάββα ήταν πολύ ψηλά δηλ. εκεί που φτιάχουν σήμερα το νέο μόλο της ΣΕΜΠΟ και υπήρχε (νομίζω και σήμερα έτσι τη λένε) στάση Σάββα. Αυτές τις πληροφορίες μου τις είχε δώσει ο γιος ενός απο τους πλοιοκτήτες και του είπα να τις ξανα ελέγξει. Έτσι και αλλοιώς φίλε Γιώργο ξέρεις ότι έχουμε διορθώσει και άλλα στοιχεία. Άμα έχω άλλη πληροφορία τα ξανα λέμε

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να παραθέσουμε και στο θέμα του πλοίου το ποστ του Ellinis με την φωτό που δείχνει το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ_ ημιβυθισμένο πλέον στην Κέρκυρα, στο ίδιο σημείο που το είχαμε δει παρατημένο τα τελευταία χρόνια σε φωτό σε προηγούμενα ποστ.




> Στον λιμενοβραχίονα της μαρίνας της Κέρκυρας,  αριστερά από το επιβατηγό λιμάνι υπάρχει μισοβυθισμένο ένα σκουριασμένο  σκαρί. Απ'όσο βλέπω σε αυτή την αεροφωτογραφία του google earth (με λήψη  πρίν ένα χρόνο) το σκαρί του και ειδικά η πλώρη μοιάζει με "παντόφλας".
> 
> wreck2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο το κινηματογραφικο εργο του 1974 _Οι εραστές του ονείρου_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oatGyFebw0 με την Ζωή Λάσκαρη, τον Δημήτρη Παπαμιχαήλ, την Τιτίκα Στασινοπούλου, τον Λευτέρη  Βουρνά, τον Νίκο Δαδινόπουλο, την Καίτη Ιμπροχώρη και την  Ίλυα  Λιβυκού, σε σκηνοθεσια Γιαννη Δαλιανιδη. Βλεπουμε ενα *Αγιος Νεκταριος* που νομιζω οτι ειναι αυτο εδω. Αν οχι, μεταφερτετο.

ΑΝ1.jpgΑΝ2.jpgΑΝ3.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο που βλέπουμε στα screenshots από την ταινία ονομάζεται -εμφανέστατα- _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ_, και είναι η γνωστή πρώτη ελληνικής κατασκευής παντόφλα που δρομολογήθηκε στην Αίγινα το _1964_ (πρωτύτερα στη γραμμή υπήρξε το ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ). Πιθανότατα το 1974 όταν γυρίστηκε η ταινία, και αφού πλέον στην γραμμή της Αίγινας υπήρχαν πολλές, μεγαλύτερες και νεότερες παντόφλες, το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ_ να είχε "μετατεθεί" στη γραμμή Πέραμα - Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ότι έχει απομείνει από το πλοίο (μπορεί και λιγότερα αφού η φωτό είναι από τον Απρίλιο 2013), στην μαρίνα δίπλα από το λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας.

03.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr
Mathew Bedworth - Mob Images_

----------


## pantelis2009

Στην ίδια κατάσταση βρίσκετε Γιώργο, περιμένοντας το τέλος του. Φωτογραφία από το φίλο Βαγγέλη ....αφού εγώ δεν πρόλαβα να πάω.

ΑΓ.ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ 14 03-06-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το πλοίο σε screenshot από ντοκυμαντέρ του _1982_, στην διαδρομή από Πέραμα προς Παλούκια, έχοντας μόλις περάσει τον μικρό μώλο του Αγίου Γεωργίου.

1982.jpg

Όχι και η καλύτερη ποιοτικά εικόνα, αλλά έχει την αξία της αφού βλέπουμε για πρώτη φορά το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ_ στην ενδιάμεση μορφή του, μετά την πρώτη και πριν την δεύτερη (τελική του) μετασκευή. Να υπενθυμίσουμε ακόμα, ότι όπως είχαμε γράψει και παλαιότερα,




> Το πλοίο που βλέπουμε στα screenshots από την ταινία ονομάζεται -εμφανέστατα- _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ_, και είναι η γνωστή πρώτη ελληνικής κατασκευής παντόφλα που δρομολογήθηκε στην Αίγινα το _1964_ (πρωτύτερα στη γραμμή υπήρξε το ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ).


το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ_ ήταν η δεύτερη παντόφλα μετά το ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ (και πρώτη Ελληνική) στις γραμμές του Σαρωνικού. Για την ιστορία, ακολούθησαν κατόπιν κατά σειράν : το αδελφό ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ (λίγο μετά πουλήθηκε στην Θάσο), τα ΑΦΑΙΑ, ΑΙΓΙΝΑ, ΒΑΝΑ, ΕΛΛΑΣ, ΝΗΡΕΥΣ Ι κλπ. κλπ. κλπ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ ΑΓ. ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ* 
> Κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο του κ. Μπούμη (σημερινό κ. Φραντζή) το 1964 για τον κ. Μαρουλάκη, και έπαιρνε 12 Ι.Χ. αμάξια. Ήταν το πρώτο Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ που άνοιξε τη γραμμή Πειραιά – Αίγινα, για 4 χρόνια περίπου. .............


Εδω βλεπουμε μια απο τις πρωτες ανακοινωσεις δρομολογιων του πορθμειου στις 27 Νοεμβριου 1964!
19641127 Αγιος Νεκταριος Ελευθερια.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ κ. Πέππα με παραξενεύει λίγο αυτό το "EXPRESS ΤΗΣ ΑΙΓΙΝΗΣ", το πως δηλαδή αποκαλούσαν "εξπρές" μία παντοφλίτσα του 1964 που υποθέτω με ζόρι θα έπιανε τα 10 - 12 μίλια. Μήπως το δημοσίευμα αναφέρεται σε άλλο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ, για παράδειγμα ίσως στο πρώην ΣΠΥΡΟΣ του Λάτση ή κάποιο άλλο επιβατηγό του Σαρωνικού ???

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητέ κ. Πέππα με παραξενεύει λίγο αυτό το "EXPRESS ΤΗΣ ΑΙΓΙΝΗΣ", το πως δηλαδή αποκαλούσαν "εξπρές" μία παντοφλίτσα του 1964 που υποθέτω με ζόρι θα έπιανε τα 10 - 12 μίλια. Μήπως το δημοσίευμα αναφέρεται σε άλλο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ, για παράδειγμα ίσως στο πρώην ΣΠΥΡΟΣ του Λάτση ή κάποιο άλλο επιβατηγό του Σαρωνικού ???


λοιπον λαθος εκανα εγω. Δεν μπορει να ειναι παρα το μικρο Αγιος Νεκταριος, πρωην Σπυρος. Αλλα τι σημαινει B/S?

----------


## aegina

b/s μαλλον bus sea .

----------


## gioros

ακομα εδω κανεις δεν βλεπει κανεις δεν ξερει

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και βλέπουν και ξέρουν. Απλά κινούνται με τρόπους και ρυθμούς του οκνηρού και άκρως γραφειοκρατικού Ελληνικού δημοσίου. Πρέπει να περάσουν κάποια χρόνια μετά την εγκατάλειψη οποιουδήποτε πλεούμενου, και μετά..... αργαααααααά - αργαααααααά να αρχίσουν να κινούνται τα γρανάζια. Αφού πέρασαν λοιπόν τα ...απαιτούμενα χρόνια, προκυρήχθηκαν μέχρι τώρα δύο ή τρεις διαγωνισμοί για την απομάκρυνση του, οι οποίοι απέβησαν όλοι άκαρποι. Κι αυτό διότι απ' όσα γνωρίζω, ο μεν πρώτος ήταν ...πλειοδοτικός (ήμαρτον), ζητάγαν δηλαδή από αυτόν που θα το απομάκρυνε να πληρώσει κι από πάνω (τρελά γέλια !!!), οι επόμενοι δύο ενώ ήταν μειοδοτικοί, το ποσό εκκίνησης ήταν πολύ μικρό ώστε να ενδιαφερθεί ο οποιοσδήποτε.

Κοινώς, πιάσε το Ελληνικό δημόσιο και κούρεφτο !!! Ή αλλιώς, που θα πάει, σιγά σιγά με τα χρόνια θα λιώσει μόνο του..........

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να βάλουμε μία παραπομπή στην φωτογραφία του πλοίου από τα πρώτα του χρόνια, _στην Αίγινα μαζί με το ΑΦΑΙΑ_.

----------


## gioros

ΤΙΤΛΟΙ ΤΕΛΟΥΣ

----------


## pantelis2009

Το έκοψαν επί τόπου .....όλο????

----------


## gioros

Το κόβουν κομμάτι κομμάτι

----------


## gioros

Κομματάκια IMG_20180823_141651.jpgIMG_20180823_141713.jpgIMG_20180823_141839.jpgIMG_20180823_141850.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Μια φορά και ένα καιρό 
5D6C5BBA-30DA-4EC4-B5A2-C83B00420890.jpeg

----------

